# Shimano Curado 200-B help



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok I am sending Dip my Curado 200BSF to be super tuned. but I want to try to super tune my Curado 200 just to try, if I mess it up hopefully Dip can fix it LOL.. But my ? is how do you remove the clutch bar and clutch plate any help would be appreciated or any tips or tricks. Thanks

:texasflag


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Look from the front of the reel (line guide end) and you will see a phillips head screw holding the pad to the bar. Once you have the reel open you will need to remove the clutch cam, pawl and drive shaft. There is one more screw holding it in place. The bar will slide out after that.

This might help too:

http://www.calfishing.com/freshwater/shimano_curado_maintenance_guide.html


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bigdaddy4360 said:


> Ok I am sending Dip my Curado 200BSF to be super tuned. but I want to try to super tune my Curado 200 just to try, if I mess it up hopefully Dip can fix it LOL.. But my ? is how do you remove the clutch bar and clutch plate any help would be appreciated or any tips or tricks. Thanks
> 
> :texasflag


 In order to get that thumb bar off you need to take that spool out and tahe that thumb bar off by that one screw. Then you need to take the handle assembly, star drag ,ect off and take that side plate off. Once you get all the gear sets, and drag out you gotta take the drive shaft out. To do that you have to remove the two black screws and that cover to see the e clip holding that drive shaft in. from there you remove the yoke and pinion gear and take the clutch cam retainer out, remove clutch cam and pawl to get down to the clutch cam bar. there is a small phillips screw by the drive shaft housing. take that out and whaaa laa!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*But Why Take All That Stuff Off?*

I thought everything needed in a super tune was readily accessible, without having to take all these bits apart? I've been doing super tune work on my own Curados as well, but have limited the work to the spool shaft and ends, the pinion gear, the tension control knob shim, and the brake case liners. All per the Jeff Nielson article, as amended (strongly) by the Pro Reel post. Is there more?


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am working on uploading a pic I have it all the away apart just the clutch bar will not come out of the thumb bar.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

No I just want to get it all the way apart and clean it. I have great and stuff behind clutch bar.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*I think it is just stuck!!*

Just want to make sure it is just stuck before I break something.. all screws are removed from reel. there is nothing left on it but the thumb bar and clutch bar.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Remove that Phillips from the thumb bar and the clutch bar will slide right out from the right side.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

I now officially feel retarded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Bantam, Dip and everyone else!!!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Bigdaddy4360 said:


> I now officially feel retarded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :spineyes: ..........a little tip on getting that thumb bard back on. Take a long phillips and add just a touch of grease to the end so that the screw will stick to it. Makes it a whole lot easier to start the screw.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok Dip both reels are headed your way!! since the spool needs work anyways and While putting it back together the bearing keeper decided to go on one of those one way flights, never to be seen again LOL. you should have them by the end off the week. Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Gotcha. will do. I gotta tell ya. It's pretty cool getting a phone call. Looking down at a "Dickinson" number only to have the guy tell ya he's calling from the Pacific Ocean on a rig..lol With out a doubt the longest distance phone call I've ever gotten!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*heres a look at the scenary..*

Pretty nice view around here though... So I bet this is the furthest a couple of greenies have ever traveled to get into the hands of the Dipster LOL..


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes sir... I am so Honored.. And If I ever get in a bar fight I want you on my Side! LOL


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

You better not lose any parts Dip.......:cheers:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BustinTops said:


> You better not lose any parts Dip.......:cheers:


 No Sheeet!


----------

